# Esquemático de amplificador Sankey pa 940



## simplespectro (Mar 7, 2016)

Hola que tal amigos del foro ,quería saber si alguien tiene algún esquemático del amplificador marca San-key modelo PA 940 ...


----------



## ska_gatotw (Mar 7, 2016)

Yo tengo algo de data, esquema y el equipo funcionando correctamente, ¿qué es lo que te pasó?. El esquema lo encontré en internet, lo corregí y le puse los valores a los componentes, en un rato llego a mi casa y posteo todo.

Abrazo!

Edito para adjuntar los archivos, el esquema corregido, un par de fotos y la lista de componentes, hace poquito que tengo este equipo y quería hacer un post mas decente, creo que es un buen momento para encararlo.


----------



## simplespectro (Mar 8, 2016)

Buenísimo colega ska_gatotw, me ayudas mucho busque por la web y nada es mas hay otras marcas que son el mismo amplificador como: Better PA 940 , McCrypt PA-940 ,Stage PA 940 y San-Key PA 940, pero de esto nada de esquemáticos, es mas me puse a levantar el circuito de la etapa de potencia por lo que veo esta similar al que subiste, eso me pone mas contento,  los problemas que tiene es  la etapa de potencia quemada las dos, ya pude solucionar una canal ahora me queda el otro a ver como me va ,ahora que me pasaste esos datos yo creo que lo arranco seguro, Muchísimas gracias nuevamente , subo mi versión del circuito que dibuje con el programa y otras fotos.


----------



## ska_gatotw (Mar 9, 2016)

simplespectro dijo:


> Better PA 940 , McCrypt PA-940 ,Stage PA 940 y San-Key PA 940



Clones perfectos, eso indica muchas cosas... ¿chinos?, no fui capaz de encontrar mas datos de estos equipos.

Un detalle, en tu esquema marcás al C945 como 2SC945 y en realidad es un KSC945, cambia la disposición de las patas, este último es EBC, a mi me volvió loco eso al principio (igual que el C733).
http://www.mouser.com/ds/2/149/KSC945-57777.pdf

si me hubiese puesto a levantar el esquema sin este dato no me iba a quedar bien, no tengo tantos conocimientos como para darme cuenta de que hay algo raro.
Si hay algo mas en que pueda ayudar no dudes en pedirlo (plata no tengo).

abrazo!


----------



## simplespectro (Mar 9, 2016)

veo que si es diferente la distribución de pines pero cual me recomiendas poner el KSC945 0 EL C945


----------



## ska_gatotw (Mar 10, 2016)

Como recomendar, no puedo recomendar nada porque ni idea qué tal van estos transistores, sólo decía que hay que tenerlo en cuenta, el día que tengas que cambiar uno te vas a volver loco porque no sabés que no coinciden los pines con lo que tenés anotado.


----------



## simplespectro (Mar 10, 2016)

justamente antes de que me escribas puse los otro y voló todo ,conseguí gran parte de los transistores me faltan los de potencia los sanken 2SA1216 y 2SC2922


----------



## ska_gatotw (Mar 11, 2016)

simplespectro dijo:


> justamente antes de que me escribas puse los otro y voló todo


 



simplespectro dijo:


> conseguí gran parte de los transistores me faltan los de potencia los sanken 2SA1216 y 2SC2922



Curioso, el mio lleva  2SC3281 y 2SA1302 y parecen ser los originales, supongo que cualquier transistor que se banque 120v y 10 A funciona.


----------



## simplespectro (Mar 13, 2016)

ska_gatotw dijo:


> Curioso, el mio lleva  2SC3281 y 2SA1302 y parecen ser los originales, supongo que cualquier transistor que se banque 120v y 10 A funciona.



pareciera que si capas se les acabo esa linea de par complementario y pusieron la otra aqui te dejo la imagen de los Tr´s que lleva el mio


----------



## simplespectro (Mar 17, 2016)

simplespectro dijo:


> pareciera que si capas se les acabo esa linea de par complementario y pusieron la otra aqui te dejo la imagen de los Tr´s que lleva el mio



acabo de Probar con C5200 y A1943 funciona perfecto


----------



## ska_gatotw (Mar 18, 2016)

simplespectro dijo:


> acabo de Probar con C5200 y A1943 funciona perfecto



Iba a poner en estos dias las fotos de mis transistores, pero ando a mil y no me hice tiempo para hacerlas. Cuidado con ese par porque están discontinuados y pueden ser falsos


----------



## simplespectro (Mar 22, 2016)

ska_gatotw dijo:


> Iba a poner en estos dias las fotos de mis transistores, pero ando a mil y no me hice tiempo para hacerlas. Cuidado con ese par porque están discontinuados y pueden ser falsos


hola bueno lo que te comentaba de el mismo ampli pero de distinta marca aquí una foto de ellos


----------



## ska_gatotw (Mar 28, 2016)

Dejo una foto de los transistores de mi equipo, creo que son originales porque no parece haber sido reparado nunca.


----------



## ska_gatotw (Abr 6, 2016)

Vuelvo por acá a dejar un par de fotos y un dato mas: medido en RMS y con carga a resistiva de 8 ohms (7.8 para ser exactos) nos da al borde del recorte 100 Watts.

1000 hz y 10 v por división






Horrible foto del tester marcando 28v en alterna (con 50 hz marca 27.4v)





Vúmetro del canal derecho llegando al 0dB y con el indicador de protección encendido (estamos al borde del recorte)





Un abrazo!


----------



## Bc_548 (Nov 2, 2020)

genio!! estoy con uno de estos ya le cambien el Q9 que en la placa mia es un 2sa1216. Ahora anda pero me satura apenas subo el volumen.


----------

